# How to setup network for VirtualBox



## wonny (Jun 23, 2009)

OS: i386 7.2-RELEASE-p1
virtualbox-2.2.51.r20457_3
Guest OS: WinXP Pro


 I installed the VB and Guest OS WinXP, the only problem is I cannot setup network for the guest OS.
 There r no options in the "name" dropdown list for both Bridged Adapter and Host-only Adapter. Among the available options, no matter which one i try, it doesn't work.

 And I have referred http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4554. I have used this command found on the web: VBoxManage modifyvm WinXP -nictype1 Am79C970A
 I can only use the 2 am... adapters, i cannot get drivers for the others.


 How to setup network for VirtualBox? Thanks in advance!


----------



## mousaka (Jun 23, 2009)

As far as I know, currently only NAT is working. This should give you a IP in the subnet 10.0.2.x on the clients.

mousaka


----------

